# Slow Start Up Pc



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

one for the computer guys on here 

is there anything to clean up my processes on start up, without letting me near the registry









Cheers guys


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Could we have a little more information please Andy? For example, I take it that it's taking a long time to load programs on Start up? Have you installed anything new recently that may be consuming resources? Does your anti-virus scan on start up and if so is it on a setting that concedes resources to other programs? Sometimes removing programs you don't need/use can speed things up together with hosuekeeping like runnung the defrag program. These are some of the more obvious issues.

Johnny


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I used to have Registry Mechanic on my desktop, and that was excellent. As well as sorting out the registry it also had a defrag engine which when set in the options would defrag the boot sectors. Never had any problems using it. A cracking piece of sopftware.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

WTF are you lot on about


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Just deleting temp files and running defrag should help


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Are we talking XP?

Make sure your AV software is up to date and do a thorough scan. JIC.

The task manager will tell you which processes are running in the background, and what resources they are hogging...you may be able to spot a memory hungry redundant application.

As a rule, uninstall any applications that you don't use, run a registry cleaner and defrag.

Look in C:\documents and settings\all users\start menu\programs\startup - anything here starts when you login, and there may be items that you can remove.

You migh also want to increase the paging file size.

XP seems to slow as it gets older! This machine is about a year old and is starting to labour under the weight of thousands of Windows updates...

Keep away from Regedit!

Good luck


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

1. Update your anti-virus and run a full scan.

2. Download and run ccleaner here: ccleaner

3. Defrag your hard drives.

4. Download and run Startup here: Startup click on each tab, uncheck each program you don't need to start when Winblows starts. If you are unsure what the programs do, write down each one and Google them to see what they are.

5. Turn off Windows Update and Anti-virus update and run them at the end of each computer session rather than at the start.

6. Buy some more RAM.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

If this computer is a branded one, particularly a laptop then it may have a lot of OEM tools installed. Some are useful, many are not. Check to see which of them you can live without and uninstall the others.

When an AV or anti- malware programme updates itself it may install a new â€œengineâ€ which consumes more resources than previously, use Task manager to find out if anything in particular is hogging CPU cycles or RAM. If you find something that is, dump it and try another free alternative.

Iâ€™m not a fan of paranoia programmes such as registry cleaners, the good ones may help in some cases, and the bad ones will bugger up your installation, in my experience.

But, the rule of thumb will always be that the fewer programmes you run and the fewer files you store, the faster your computer will run. Windows XP indexes files by default and thatâ€™s quite useful, but it takes more time the more files you have.

Then again the install may just be tired and in need of a refresh if youâ€™ve had it loaded for a while and installed and uninstalled a lot of poorly written bits of software.


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys, yes it is XP (3 years old on SP 2) and i do update my AV daily (or so) and get rid of temp files and the like also daily.

Yesterday i removed a lot of programs i didn't use but thought i would and ran defrag. I also checked with TM and there were no processes running that i didn't know about.

So i booted up this morning and it seems a tad faster in that department, so hopefully that will be that, until the next time.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

goto run, type msconfig

goto start tab, disable anything you dont need ,all you should need there is av and firewall if you are using one.


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

pugster said:


> goto run, type msconfig
> 
> goto start tab, disable anything you dont need ,all you should need there is av and firewall if you are using one.


Thanks Pugster, just done that, but I'm running MSN messenger as well so needed a couple of the obscure things (clicked tabs and is working fine now) in start up.

Start up is quicker now, 1 min 50 secs as opposed to 4 mins


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Download Bootvis & run from Microsoft... It re-orders the sequence of your start up programs for the most effective & efficient boot-up.

It can make quite a bit of difference (although not much if everything is in the best order already







)


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> WTF are you lot on about


What he said


----------



## mediummynd (Mar 16, 2008)

BUY A MAC


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

mediummynd said:


> BUY A MAC


What he said!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mediummynd said:


> BUY A MAC


Why is it raining?


----------

